# Edge of Destiny (high tech space opera #1 on Kobo)



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

*The Edge of Destiny Series*
Living in the Eternal Forest, the Joon follow in the peaceful ways of the Great Mother. Seeing the future with ease, they avoid all pain and conflict and live a contented life. Until the Anvil of Change, the greatest of their visionaries, foresees a terrible danger that cannot be avoided, not without violating all the laws they live by. Not only must the Joon learn to kill, but they must destroy an entire world, a world inhabited by ten billion people who have done them no harm.

*Book 1: Anvil of Change*
The Joon see the future as easily as humans remember the past and foresee a terrible future that can only be prevented by forcing human development. They must manipulate human destiny in three timelines to bring forth the Forge of Time, the one prophesied to save the people of three worlds from an implacable enemy and build an empire to rule a thousand stars.

*Book 2: Hammer of Fate*
The Joon begin the second stage of their desperate struggle to save their people. Having manipulated the future possibilities to ensure the coming of the Forge of Time, the Joon must now journey to the home world of their archenemy, the Rakan. Cruel and determined beyond belief, Rakan society must be broken and destroyed to allow the emergence of the Hammer of Fate, the second of the masters of destiny.

*Book 3: Forge of Time * 
After the titanic struggle to bring about his birth, the Forge of Time grows up on an earth devastated by the fall, an earth ravaged by fire and flood and now overrun by ice. The young man must grow up and learn to use his gift, for he is one of the few to have a nascent future sense. He must master his ability in order to defeat an implacable enemy hell-bent on consuming the home worlds of three species. To do so, he must rise from the ruins of earth and bend the fabric of time and destiny to forge himself an empire. He must tame the fierce Rakan, teach the peaceful Joon to fight and stop his fellow humans from squabbling amongst themselves long enough to defeat the destroyer of worlds, an enemy who has no conscience and but one desire: to consume everything that lives.

*Book 4: Sword of Life * 
The campaign against the destroyer of worlds is going badly. Even the combined force of warriors drawn from thousands of timelines has only resulted in a never-ending war of attrition. The wisdom of the Joon farseers has failed and the Forge of Time is forced to complete the circle and go to Hoomaji and speak to the mad prophet Amanuia. The prophet's insane ravings tell of the Sword of Life, an unknown master of destiny who can only be found by a child of earth and, as the empire struggles against overwhelming odds, the child of earth must lead the Sword of Life into the heart of the enemy's territory and stand alone against the destroyer of worlds.

All four books in the series are available from Amazon, Kobo, Barnes & Noble, Google, Apple and Smashwords
Check the web site for more news http://www.jack-dash.co.uk/


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jack, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Ann. I've modified my post to take out the review quote, I missed that rule sorry. 

Jack


----------



## Biabeli (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Jack

Loved the book, especially the Joon, one of the best aliens life forms I have read.

Can you explain gravity locking for me though, I didn't get that.

Thanks.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

@ Biabeli

Gravity locking can be difficult to get your head around but the moon is a good example. Tidal forces have slowed down its rotation so that it takes the same time to rotate about its own axis as it takes to orbit the earth, which means it always shows us the same face. In the book, Hoomaji is in the same gravitational lock step with its star so one side of the planet is always oven hot and the other side freezing cold. 

Glad you liked the Joon, I had to spend a long time on Hoomaji to get the details right. It wasn’t too bad living there, except that they don't have coffee or chocolate.  

Jack


----------



## JeffMcIntyre (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds epic. Love the concept.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Anvil is now on offer at $1


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

For those waiting for the sequel, fhe first draft is now up to 100k words and 80% finished. 

We are on target for a May publication.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good! I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Anvil of Change is on a FREE 5 day promotion till 8th March 

Available in mobi format from Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk and Smashwords.com


----------



## Biabeli (Dec 24, 2011)

I already bought me a copy but I told my GF and she's downloaded a freebie, thanks Jack.


----------



## Biabeli (Dec 24, 2011)

I tweeted my book club and told them today was the last day. We have lots of scifi nuts so you should get a few downloads.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

The promo is over now and, if you missed it, it's still only a dollar to buy a copy - go on treat yourself. 

Anyway, if you enjoy the book, please post a review - it really helps.

If you waiting for the sequel, it's targeted for June, possibly May.

Jack


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

The sequel, Hammer of Fate, is now on general release.

Check the website for details: http://www.jack-dash.co.uk/


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Hammer of Fate, the sequel to Anvil of Change is now available at Amazon and Smashwords


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

To coincide with the launch of the sequel, Hammer of Fate, Anvil of Change  is available at 99c again.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Forge of Time, book three in the series is on target for a December launch.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

The final proofs are in, Forge of Time should be out any time soon.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Book three, Forge of Time is now on general release.


----------



## Biabeli (Dec 24, 2011)

Another winner.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Sword of Life, the final book in the series, is in progress. The first draft is about 70% finished and publication is anticipated in June.


----------



## Biabeli (Dec 24, 2011)

Great news Jack. Now get your skates on, I can't wait.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

I hear you Biabeli, I'm working 24/7


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Love the covers and I see you kept the consistent. Another series I'll note for future download at some time... busy with other works at the moment. Keep up the good work and congratulation for nearly completing it... A series is no good if its not finished. Make sure the ending is satisfying and cleans everything up.

Shane


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

The first draft is done, finally. We're still on target for the end of June.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Owing to some unexpected activity by those pesky aliens, the second draft is taking a little longer to finalise than anticipated and the launch is now anticipated be in in July. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Sword of Light, the final book in the Edge of Destiny series, was uploaded to Amazon and Smashwords twenty minutes ago.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Anvil of Change is now available in paperback from Amazon.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Anvil of Change is now on offer at 99c.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Anvil has been updated with new cover art and a couple of typo corrections.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Hammer of Fate has been updated with a few typo corrections.


----------



## Biabeli (Dec 24, 2011)

Great ending to a great series. Lots of twists as usual. When's the next series coming out?


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

The grammar checker in the latest version of word is pretty awesome and it found a few typos, so I have reloaded my books. You can download the latest version from your supplier.


----------



## Jack Dash (Dec 9, 2011)

Anvil of Change just hit #1 in high tech space opera on Kobo.


----------



## grimwalker (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm not surprised it hit no. 1, I read this series and it's awesome.


----------



## Biabeli (Dec 24, 2011)

I just reread this series and I noticed a few homages to old school sci-fi authors. The moon is a harsh mistress by heinlein, Clarke orbit is a ref. to Arthur C. Clarke who discovered geosynchronos orbit. When the dome cities lift off they are referred to as the cities in flight a novel by James Blish. It's cool. I will watch for more next time I read the series.


----------

